# favourite brand flashlight?



## nitrolight (Mar 3, 2007)

What brand do you feel is the best value for your money?


----------



## LowBat (Mar 3, 2007)

nitrolight said:


> What brand do you feel is the best value for your money?


Are we to vote for best value or favorite brand? :thinking:


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, two ENTIRELY different questions there..


----------



## aml (Mar 7, 2007)

favorite and for value, i like my pentagonlights.

but that isnt in your list.


----------



## Glen C (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny enough I feel Wolf Eyes is great value for money


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 7, 2007)

*aml*_........is that a dead cat in a bag that you are putting on the BBQ?

OH....Surefire gets my vote!! Great Lights!! Perfect Warrenty!! Excellent Customer Service!! Lots of Interchangable Combinations!! Built like little Tanks!! Nice Ergonomics!!......just a few of the reasons I vote them my favorite!.........oh and cause the only other lights I have to compare them to are Dorcys, Mags, & River Rock. Bit of a price dif. though._


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2007)

I prefer Surefire, but I picked Maglite as the best value. The 3AA LED I picked up for less than $16 (on sale at Home Depot, last year) is pretty darn bright and the focusable beam is fantastic (Lux V like flood to spot). Even now, I think they're under $20. Pretty darn good deal, if you ask me. I know, some people have gotten ones that flicker, but that hasn't been the case with the 4 that I've bought, and I hear Mag will take care of that for you.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like sf because all the things I think value are they have: quality craftmanship; customer service; interchangability of parts; and supports prior no longer offered models.

They have replaced a expensive lamp, forget which now, that burnt out quickly. And nice people to do business with.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 8, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I picked Maglite as the best value.



Ditto....by far.


----------



## Xygen (Mar 11, 2007)

Best brand and best value for the money are two different things!
For me:
Best brand: Surefire
Best value for money: Fenix


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 11, 2007)

As I have no brand loyalty, I'll just say the one that meets my needs for the right price (i.e. fenix , jetbeam, or amilite, or maybe a cheap surefire if there is one)


----------

